# hows your pantry stacking up?



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

this is our storm-shelter/pantry....the old man we bought our house from had made this room in the south-east corner of the house, all 4 walls are 12" concrete w/rebar.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

rabidcoyote666 said:


>


Hey - I have that exact same spice rack, except mine sits full of spices right beside my stove!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Fantastic store for a 'rainy' day. You make me jealous. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Not bad. Nice stash.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

That is a great store. How long does it take you rotate your stock?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Mines not even close to what will be needed, i,am ashamed to be in this shape now, not near enough. I have 4-6 other's to look out for that don't have a clue. No i,am not ready. Thank's for the post it show's me that i need to get off my thingy and get more done. I,am not thinking month's but year's, lord i hope not.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine is no where near that. Nice pics.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't see any freeze-dried or dehydrated food items. About 2/3 of mine are of this kind, no immediate need for rotation. You must have a large family to rotate all of these. With just the two of us now it would take 'until the end of the world' to eat enough to completely rotate your pantry. Still like what you have done though.:2thumb:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

longtime said:


> That is a great store. How long does it take you rotate your stock?


approx. every 3-4 months.....depends on how many BBQ's in the summer and then ya gots the Holidays.......:beercheer:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I didn't see any freeze-dried or dehydrated food items. About 2/3 of mine are of this kind, no immediate need for rotation. You must have a large family to rotate all of these. With just the two of us now it would take 'until the end of the world' to eat enough to completely rotate your pantry. Still like what you have done though.:2thumb:


lots of dehydrated stuff in jars bunkerbob....i use instant coffee jars for most of it and dad's a butcher in a dely so i get a lot of nice sized tubs w/lids form potato salad, macaroni salads ect. from him so the peppers and tomatoes i dehydrate go in the larger tubs.....and as far as how many of us, it depends on when........there is 4 of us but there could be anywhere from 8 to 60 of us also.:beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## In the pines (Dec 13, 2009)

I see you have a wonderful storage place and plenty in it. But I was wondering how you keep mice and other un wanted pests out of you supplies I see that you did not have every thing in bags or containers?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just finished setting up my mini tracker can rotation racks...Fifo Storage very easy and they work great. Just add newer purchased cans to the top and use the bottom ones, no need to mark dates on cans.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

In the pines said:


> I see you have a wonderful storage place and plenty in it. But I was wondering how you keep mice and other un wanted pests out of you supplies I see that you did not have every thing in bags or containers?












:2thumb: having a fat cat keeps 'em away.....


----------

